

The Cartographer Who Mapped Out Gotham City - dantheman
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/cartographer-gotham-city-180951594/

======
dalek2point3
This reminds me of OpenGeofiction: "a collaborative platform for the creation
of fictional maps."
[http://opengeofiction.net/#map=5/51.495/-0.088](http://opengeofiction.net/#map=5/51.495/-0.088)

Perhaps someone can port this so that we can all modify it for good measure.

------
ChuckMcM
Its one of the hallmarks of a great story, a consistent world to host it in.
That does create a level of authenticity that is felt more than read. I really
enjoyed all of Tolkien's maps and even the maps in the Thomas Covenant series.

------
_nullandnull_
It's impressive that the Smithsonian has added ads to cutting and pasting of
the title. What a perfect way to motivate people not to share the link..

------
andrewingram
It's reached the point where Gotham really is one of the main characters in
the Batman stories, if not the main character.

